

Lyft Funding Official: Documents Filed for New $150 Million Round - ibsathish
http://recode.net/2014/03/08/lyft-funding-official-documents-filed-for-150m-round/

======
mulligan
"The company filed a document associated with a Series D round worth $150
million in Delaware this week"

I wonder what that $150M will be worth in Chicago next week.

------
curiousAl
Lyft, Uber, and their likeness are going to be huge. Legislation permitting, I
can't see many standard taxi companies surviving for much longer.

